# Two Computers One Printer



## stiney (Jul 12, 2001)

I'm just looking for some advice on what to buy here. An old couple who I occasionally do computer repairs for wants to hook two computers to one printer. I'm a bit confused because the only time I've ever done this is at my office where we have DSL, and the only method I've ever used is to hook it all up through a wireless print server. 

This couple only has dial up. When I suggested "Why don't you just leave a USB cable plugged into both computers and switch the cords when you want to print with a different computer?" I was met with a dirty look. Then when I told them how much a server was I was met with another dirty look. 

Do I need a print server or is there some kind of a switch or what? The cheaper the better obviously. 

Both computers are new, have ethernet ports and are running Windows XP. 
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Connect the two computers with a crossover cable for a peer to peer network or two wireless cards for an ad hoc network and just share the printer.


----------



## stiney (Jul 12, 2001)

I don't want to connect the two computers, just share the printer. I don't think they'll go for the wireless thing, as one of the computers is actually belonging to the park (which means they don't want me installing anything in it that will make people suspicious that they are using the company computer and printer for their own purposes when it goes back to the office next May).

So basically what you're saying is that if I don't use either of those two methods then I do need to buy a print server?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Or they can wait for the new USB sharing technology next year -

http://www.tgdaily.com/2006/04/17/smsc_usb_sharing_chip/


----------



## AGCurry (Jun 15, 2005)

Back in the days when you connected to printers with a parallel cable, you could buy A/B switches. I wonder if there's an A/B switch for USB?

I also wonder if you could just buy one of those USB hubs, plug both PCs and the printer into it...


----------



## stiney (Jul 12, 2001)

AGCurry said:


> Back in the days when you connected to printers with a parallel cable, you could buy A/B switches. I wonder if there's an A/B switch for USB?
> 
> I also wonder if you could just buy one of those USB hubs, plug both PCs and the printer into it...


That's what I was wondering as well. As far as these two go, the less complicated the better. The idea of setting up even a small network for them gives me the wiggens knowing how often my phone is going to be ringing when they manage to mess something up. Which they do. Often.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

There are USB A/B switch boxes for printers. Just look them up they are all over. The thing about this link I provided is that you don't need to switch anymore before printing


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

http://www.usbgear.com/US-24.html


----------



## stiney (Jul 12, 2001)

Awesome. Thank you, that looks like exactly what will make my life easier to set up. 

Now that I know what it's called, I can actually search for and find it.


----------



## secotech (May 14, 2008)

i saw a cable with 2 usbs for computers and 1 usb for printer (correct printer connections). saw this at office depot. 40 bucks. if you find them cheaper let me know, i would apprciate it.

happy teching


----------



## TheOnlyGonzo (Apr 3, 2007)

Leave it to the good ole handy dandy switch box to save the day again. These things have been around for many years and have survived. This is one device that will probably still be around for the next thirty years.
They even have them for parallel printers.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Whoa talk about digging up old threads


----------

